# How we know if a cas nr is still legal or not ? (BMK)



## T0R (Jun 4, 2022)

hello , 

there are some BMK pouders for sale I think 4 different CAS numbers
I was wonder how we know if these CAS nr are still legal or not ?

also how do they do it at the border to check if a substance is legal or not . 
do they just belive the CAS nr that is given on the item ?


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

The CAS number allows you to accurately identify the substance. But the state lists of prohibited and restricted substances rely primarily on chemical names. Here in the names there may be confusion among beginners. Chemists and experts from customs have no problems identifying the substance, regardless of the way the name of the substance is written.
If you have a specific question about a specific CAS number, then we can comment on the legality of this substance.


----------



## Benz88

20320-59-6 what is with this ? Can u tell me if this is legal in Europe ?​


----------



## T0R

Benz88 said:


> 20320-59-6 what is with this ? Can u tell me if this is legal in Europe ?​



Benz88not legal in europe


----------



## T0R

there is at the moment no bmk legal they banned all last week .


----------

